# Buffing Wheel in San G Valley?



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a buffing/grinding wheel I could use for a few hours? Preferably somewhere in the San Gabriel Valley. I have a cloth buffing wheel and polishing compound, I just need to machine.

I have some old aluminum parts I'm trying to polish. I have de-anodized them with oven cleaner and removed deep scratches with wet-dry sand paper. All that is left to do is buff them with a polishing compound. I tried using a hand drill but this was rather cumbersome. 

I will supply beer as payment


----------

